# Steam Train A'Comin!



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a nice video of a C&NW R1 operating over the RR back in 1983. Loco borrowed from the North Freedom museum. The video was shot about 10 years after I Left the C&NW. Also some info on the working of a steam loco. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUh2...e=youtu.be

Later RJD


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks! I always liked C&NW steam engines.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That was a fun half-hour. I was 24 and living in Northern Illinois then, and missed it.


----------

